
Why Wall Street Trading Technology Needs to Enter the Crypto Market - sherm8n
https://www.forbes.com/sites/shermanlee/2018/02/27/why-wall-street-trading-technology-needs-to-enter-the-crypto-market/
======
sherm8n
Has anyone worked on an high frequency trading stuff here? I would be keen to
learn from you!

